# Kona Coiler - shock size



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I have an 05 Coiler with a Romic that's seen better days. I found an 07 DHX 5.0 coil for 299 online. The only problem is that it's .25" more stroke than I need. It's 7.875 x 2.25. Would it be possible to change the bumper and limit the stroke 1/4"? Or should I spend the extra 100 bucks or so to get it *exactly* right? I'm just having a hard time swallowing spending 400 bucks on a frame that I only paid 350 for :skep:


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

I have the same shock on mine, there is no need to do any mods., just bolt it on and ride it. This has been one of the best upgrades I have done.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I'd gain an extra .75" of travel right? I'm really not a huge big hit guy or a hucker... hmm.


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

That shock will improve pedaling cornering and roll over rough stuff 10x better than the stocker. If you're not to big and you're not chucking it, you may want to consider an air shock just make sure to get the Pro-pedal.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

That is another dilemma I've had. I weigh about 155-160, don't go huge or anything. Rarely a drop over 5 feet. My other bike is an 07 Kikapu that came with a DHX Air on it which is the right size. I'm considering switching that over to the Coiler I just *really* like the coil feel. It's so plush and smooth.


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

I prefer coil over air and I'm the same size. I also hate taking a bike apart to ride another.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Yeah, it's just going to be a pain. I'll have to take the Air off, and then find another air shock to replace the one on the XC bike with. Getting something with the same adjustability and feature set is going to run me at least 300 bucks. Then I have to sell the air shock and buy the coil one and get the right coil for my Coiler.. just a real PITA.


----------

